# Flounder



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

4hrs. Work


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice flounder! Where did you GIG them at? Cant see the holes.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Near the Inlet i never ruin the Meat!

Iv'e got this high Powered Blower that also works as a Vacum: Sucksem right off the Bottom!

Marine Patrol stopped me wasn't sure if that was Illegal. after looking in the book and calling it infound nothing on it! .....


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

""<<Iv'e got this high Powered Blower that also works as a Vacum: Sucksem right off the Bottom!">>

I saw them on E bay they are really cheap.....Im considering one myself.....

thanks for the report....


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess of fish


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Whens the fish fry??? :toast


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

nice catch !!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Fishermon (11/6/2007)*""<<Iv'e got this high Powered Blower that also works as a Vacum: Sucksem right off the Bottom!">>
> 
> I saw them on E bay they are really cheap.....Im considering one myself.....
> 
> thanks for the report....


Ya'll are kidding right?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I am wondering the same thing about the blower... this has got to be a joke??


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch!!! im with the others...that has to be a joke! right???


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

i googled it. i ebayed it. i found it . 

greenlee power fishing. not cheap. very loud (it is a vacuum cleaner after all). and the power requirements must mean a generator. not a small quiet inverter.

i'll stick to my gig. get it ? stick....haha..ohwell, at least i thought it was funny.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

roger that...a few little holes dont bother me!!!


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

nice mess of fish. :clap


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes was a Joke......Usually Gig the suckers or use a 1/4 oz. Cotee jig head with some Gulp <Trout Candy here especially the Nuclier Chicken Shrimp. No Joke! who came up with the Name i have no idea mabe it was George Bush ..but then it would have been calledNucular right!


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

nice catch ,but im confused one person says the "flounder sucker" is real and one says its a joke who is right?


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

> *hewes22 (11/8/2007)*nice catch ,but im confused one person says the "flounder sucker" is real and one says its a joke who is right?


well,it might have been a joke. at least i thought it was. until i searched and found this. 

http://www.dogpile.com/clickserver/_iceUrlFlag=1?rawURL=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2FGreenlee-power-fishing-blower-690-vacuum-conduit_W0QQitemZ140174173809QQihZ004QQcategoryZ66986QQcmdZViewItem&0=&1=0&4=72.53.194.53&5=70.149.201.248&9=913ed451314a436c9d8f4b5cdd21c801&10=1&11=info.dogpl&13=search&14=239138&15=main-title&17=18&18=3&19=0&20=7&21=11&22=s3lu28pwjSk%3D&23=0&40=sQsSONWtAF5Y1nqnv0I2nA%3D%3D&_IceUrl=true


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (11/8/2007)*roger that...a few little holes dont bother me!!!


Especially when you stick em in the face.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Did you see they are selling that out in San Francisco. Are you sure it is for sucking flounder off the bottom?:banghead


----------

